# VCR features lacking in TIVO



## bapeterson (Oct 28, 2007)

I've just gotten a TIVO HD and am generally pleased. However there are a few features my VCR had that I miss:

Fast forward with sound. Fast forwarding with sound allows you to quickly catch up on a program. My old VCR was able to do this at 1.4X without dropping any dialog.

Automatic blue screening and fast forward over commercials. This is pretty self explanatory and is a nice feature.

Maybe next upgrade?


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

bapeterson said:


> I've just gotten a TIVO HD and am generally pleased. However there are a few features my VCR had that I miss:
> 
> Fast forward with sound. Fast forwarding with sound allows you to quickly catch up on a program. My old VCR was able to do this at 1.4X without dropping any dialog.
> 
> ...


One of the main reasons Tivo is still around and in basically the same form(as apposed to ReplayTv) is it's wisdom not to piss off the powers that be, ie, the content providers and their sponsers. They may never have an out and out "commercial skip". I guess those that wanted it bad enough went with Replay.

I don't believe fast forward with audio was/is a very popular feature for the mass of vcr owners. I know of the 4 that I presently own, and 4 or more I previously owned, only one, a Sanyo has that feature.

Not to argue, just my opinion.


----------



## heidismiles (Aug 12, 2007)

I turn on the captions when I want to FF through a program. Usually, I can read the captions just fine on FF speed 1.
However, captions are a total pain to turn on and off! Why doesn't the remote have a CC button? Not only the hard-of-hearing use this feature. Lots of people like to turn on CC for a minute to check inaudible dialogue, or when the phone rings, etc.


----------

